# [Solved] kernel: ... segfault at ... error 14

## Louisdor

Hi!

beim letzten Update world heute Nachmittag ist mein Gentoo bis glibc-2.12.2 gekommen und dann wurde mitten drin abgebrochen.

```
1295182000: finished install of package dev-libs/icu-4.6:0::gentoo (1 of 21)

1295182001: starting fetch of package dev-libs/nspr-4.8.7:0::gentoo (2 of 21)

1295182001: finished fetch of package dev-libs/nspr-4.8.7:0::gentoo (2 of 21)

1295182002: starting install of package dev-libs/nspr-4.8.7:0::gentoo (2 of 21)

1295182004: finished fetch of package app-cdr/cdrtools-3.01_alpha02:0::gentoo (13 of 21)

1295182005: starting fetch of package app-editors/nano-2.2.5:0::gentoo (14 of 21)

1295182011: finished fetch of package app-editors/nano-2.2.5:0::gentoo (14 of 21)

1295182011: starting fetch of package dev-python/pyxdg-0.19:0::gentoo (15 of 21)

1295182012: finished fetch of package dev-python/pyxdg-0.19:0::gentoo (15 of 21)

1295182013: starting fetch of package media-sound/audacious-2.4.3:0::gentoo (16 of 21)

1295182018: finished fetch of package media-sound/audacious-2.4.3:0::gentoo (16 of 21)

1295182018: starting fetch of package media-plugins/audacious-plugins-2.4.3:0::gentoo (17 of 21)

1295182030: finished fetch of package media-plugins/audacious-plugins-2.4.3:0::gentoo (17 of 21)

1295182031: starting fetch of package app-admin/sudo-1.7.4_p5:0::gentoo (18 of 21)

1295182035: finished fetch of package app-admin/sudo-1.7.4_p5:0::gentoo (18 of 21)

1295182036: starting fetch of package dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.18:0::gentoo (19 of 21)

1295182036: finished fetch of package dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.18:0::gentoo (19 of 21)

1295182037: starting fetch of package x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.3.901:0::gentoo (20 of 21)

1295182046: starting clean of package dev-libs/nspr-4.8.6-r1:0::installed (2 of 21)

1295182048: finished clean of package dev-libs/nspr-4.8.6-r1:0::installed (2 of 21)

1295182054: finished fetch of package x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.3.901:0::gentoo (20 of 21)

1295182055: starting fetch of package x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0:0::gentoo (21 of 21)

1295182057: finished fetch of package x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0:0::gentoo (21 of 21)

1295182058: finished install of package dev-libs/nspr-4.8.7:0::gentoo (2 of 21)

1295182059: starting fetch of package net-ftp/ncftp-3.2.4.1:0::gentoo (3 of 21)

1295182059: finished fetch of package net-ftp/ncftp-3.2.4.1:0::gentoo (3 of 21)

1295182060: starting install of package net-ftp/ncftp-3.2.4.1:0::gentoo (3 of 21)

1295182109: starting clean of package net-ftp/ncftp-3.2.4:0::installed (3 of 21)

1295182112: finished clean of package net-ftp/ncftp-3.2.4:0::installed (3 of 21)

1295182120: finished install of package net-ftp/ncftp-3.2.4.1:0::gentoo (3 of 21)

1295182120: starting fetch of package dev-libs/nss-3.12.9:0::gentoo (4 of 21)

1295182121: finished fetch of package dev-libs/nss-3.12.9:0::gentoo (4 of 21)

1295182121: starting install of package dev-libs/nss-3.12.9:0::gentoo (4 of 21)

1295182340: starting clean of package dev-libs/nss-3.12.8:0::installed (4 of 21)

1295182342: finished clean of package dev-libs/nss-3.12.8:0::installed (4 of 21)

1295182364: finished install of package dev-libs/nss-3.12.9:0::gentoo (4 of 21)

1295182365: starting fetch of package app-admin/eselect-1.2.14:0::gentoo (5 of 21)

1295182365: finished fetch of package app-admin/eselect-1.2.14:0::gentoo (5 of 21)

1295182365: starting install of package app-admin/eselect-1.2.14:0::gentoo (5 of 21)

1295182376: starting clean of package app-admin/eselect-1.2.13:0::installed (5 of 21)

1295182379: finished clean of package app-admin/eselect-1.2.13:0::installed (5 of 21)

1295182389: finished install of package app-admin/eselect-1.2.14:0::gentoo (5 of 21)

1295182389: starting fetch of package sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2:2.2::gentoo (6 of 21)

1295182391: finished fetch of package sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2:2.2::gentoo (6 of 21)

1295182391: starting install of package sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2:2.2::gentoo (6 of 21)
```

Danach kamen permanent segfaults Siehe die letzten Zeilen von /var/log/messages, die ich mir gerade mit einer Live-CD anschaue.

```
Jan 16 13:30:01 amd64x2 cron[26023]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 16 13:35:41 amd64x2 -su: HISTORY: PID=3350 UID=0 nano /etc/paludis/use.conf

Jan 16 13:35:52 amd64x2 -su: HISTORY: PID=3350 UID=0 cave resolve world

Jan 16 13:40:01 amd64x2 cron[26103]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 16 13:40:56 amd64x2 -su: HISTORY: PID=3350 UID=0 cave resolve world -x

Jan 16 13:50:01 amd64x2 cron[21346]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 16 13:58:13 amd64x2 ntpd[2728]: kernel time sync status change 6001

Jan 16 14:00:01 amd64x2 cron[18401]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/webalizer/webalizer.pl /var/log/apache2/access_log)

Jan 16 14:00:01 amd64x2 cron[18402]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 16 14:00:01 amd64x2 cron[18403]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jan 16 14:00:01 amd64x2 cron[18404]: (root) CMD (//etc/webmin/time/sync.pl)

Jan 16 14:03:54 amd64x2 ntpd[2728]: synchronized to 178.63.43.209, stratum 2

Jan 16 14:03:54 amd64x2 ntpd[2728]: kernel time sync status change 2001

Jan 16 14:10:01 amd64x2 cron[17237]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 16 14:20:01 amd64x2 cron[20665]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 16 14:30:01 amd64x2 cron[13855]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 16 14:36:54 amd64x2 kernel: bash[377]: segfault at 7f353a329380 ip 00007f353a329380 sp 00007fff729290c0 error 14

Jan 16 14:36:55 amd64x2 kernel: bash[395]: segfault at 7f4697870380 ip 00007f4697870380 sp 00007fffba997640 error 14

Jan 16 14:36:55 amd64x2 kernel: bash[394]: segfault at 7f961cf70380 ip 00007f961cf70380 sp 00007fffa5f83300 error 14

Jan 16 14:36:55 amd64x2 kernel: bash[397]: segfault at 7f6d752a2380 ip 00007f6d752a2380 sp 00007fffdf0e0ec0 error 14

Jan 16 14:36:57 amd64x2 kernel: bash[400]: segfault at 7f9e70f15380 ip 00007f9e70f15380 sp 00007fffc845b700 error 14

Jan 16 14:36:57 amd64x2 kernel: bash[403]: segfault at 7f131338a380 ip 00007f131338a380 sp 00007fff027ddb80 error 14

Jan 16 14:36:57 amd64x2 kernel: bash[406]: segfault at 7f863b048380 ip 00007f863b048380 sp 00007fff51192ac0 error 14

Jan 16 14:36:57 amd64x2 kernel: bash[411]: segfault at 7ffacfa4e380 ip 00007ffacfa4e380 sp 00007fff23546a40 error 14

Jan 16 14:36:57 amd64x2 kernel: bash[416]: segfault at 7f7a6d701380 ip 00007f7a6d701380 sp 00007fffbf9c1300 error 14

Jan 16 14:36:57 amd64x2 kernel: bash[414]: segfault at 7f7a6d701380 ip 00007f7a6d701380 sp 00007fffbf9c1540 error 14

Jan 16 14:37:44 amd64x2 ntpd[2728]: synchronized to 85.214.230.247, stratum 2

Jan 16 14:40:01 amd64x2 cron[438]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 16 14:40:01 amd64x2 kernel: show_signal_msg: 2 callbacks suppressed

Jan 16 14:40:01 amd64x2 kernel: run-crons[439]: segfault at 7f276de06380 ip 00007f276de06380 sp 00007fff20fc0680 error 14

Jan 16 14:40:01 amd64x2 kernel: bash[438]: segfault at 7f274460a380 ip 00007f274460a380 sp 00007fff3bee9100 error 14

Jan 16 14:44:02 amd64x2 -bash: HISTORY: PID=3144 UID=1000 urxvtc 

Jan 16 14:44:08 amd64x2 -bash: HISTORY: PID=3144 UID=1000 strace urxvtc 

Jan 16 14:45:03 amd64x2 kernel: chromium[490]: segfault at 7f75cee62380 ip 00007f75cee62380 sp 00007fff987075c0 error 14

Jan 16 14:46:22 amd64x2 kernel: xterm[498]: segfault at 7f7761d3d380 ip 00007f7761d3d380 sp 00007fffdcb25b00 error 14

Jan 16 14:46:32 amd64x2 kernel: fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'natural_gentoo'

Jan 16 14:46:32 amd64x2 kernel: fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

Jan 16 14:46:45 amd64x2 -bash: HISTORY: PID=2899 UID=1000 startx

Jan 16 14:46:45 amd64x2 kernel: startx[508]: segfault at 7fea0198e380 ip 00007fea0198e380 sp 00007fff031ea0c0 error 14

Jan 16 14:46:47 amd64x2 -bash: HISTORY: PID=2899 UID=1000 startx

Jan 16 14:46:47 amd64x2 kernel: startx[510]: segfault at 7fb30f3f7380 ip 00007fb30f3f7380 sp 00007fffd3d31700 error 14

Jan 16 14:46:52 amd64x2 login[2844]: pam_unix(login:session): session closed for user alex

Jan 16 14:46:58 amd64x2 login[512]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user alex by LOGIN(uid=0)

Jan 16 14:46:58 amd64x2 login[512]: pam_unix(login:session): session closed for user alex

Jan 16 14:47:15 amd64x2 login[515]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Jan 16 14:47:15 amd64x2 login[516]: ROOT LOGIN  on '/dev/tty1'

Jan 16 14:47:15 amd64x2 login[515]: pam_unix(login:session): session closed for user root

Jan 16 14:47:32 amd64x2 login[2845]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Jan 16 14:47:32 amd64x2 login[519]: ROOT LOGIN  on '/dev/tty2'

Jan 16 14:47:32 amd64x2 login[2845]: pam_unix(login:session): session closed for user root

Jan 16 14:47:39 amd64x2 shutdown[522]: shutting down for system reboot
```

Hier ist noch ein Auszug des letzten logs von glibc-2.12.2/var/log/paludis/1295182391-install-sys-libs_glibc-2.12.2\:2.2\:\:gentoo.messages

```
I Using GNU config files from /usr/share/gnuconfig

I Updating scripts/config.sub

I Updating scripts/config.guess

I Building multilib glibc for ABIs: x86 amd64

I ABI: x86

I CBUILD: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

I CHOST: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

I CTARGET: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

I CBUILD_OPT: i686-pc-linux-gnu

I CTARGET_OPT: i686-pc-linux-gnu

I CC: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc

I CFLAGS: -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing

I Manual CC: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc

I Configuring GLIBC for nptl

I ABI: amd64

I CBUILD: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

I CHOST: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

I CTARGET: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

I CBUILD_OPT: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

I CTARGET_OPT: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

I CC: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc

I CFLAGS: -pipe -ggdb3 -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing

I Manual CC: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc

I Configuring GLIBC for nptl

I Installing multilib glibc for ABIs: x86 amd64

I Installing GLIBC x86 with NPTL ...

I Installing GLIBC amd64 with NPTL ...
```

und /var/log/paludis/1295182391-install-sys-libs_glibc-2.12.2\:2.2\:\:gentoo.out

```
=>> [dir] /lib32

<>> [sym] /lib32/ld-linux.so.2

<>> [sym] /lib32/libc.so.6

>-> [obj] /lib32/libBrokenLocale-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libm-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libdl-2.12.2.so

<-> [obj] /lib32/libmemusage.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libcrypt-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libresolv-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libnss_dns-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libanl-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libnss_files-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/librt-2.12.2.so

<-> [obj] /lib32/libSegFault.so

<-> [obj] /lib32/libpcprofile.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libcidn-2.12.2.so

<-> [obj] /lib32/libthread_db-1.0.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libnss_hesiod-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libnsl-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libnss_nis-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libnss_nisplus-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libnss_compat-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libutil-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/ld-2.12.2.so

>-> [obj] /lib32/libc-2.12.2.so

<>> [sym] /lib32/libBrokenLocale.so.1

<>> [sym] /lib32/libm.so.6

<>> [sym] /lib32/libdl.so.2

<>> [sym] /lib32/libcrypt.so.1

<>> [sym] /lib32/libpthread.so.0

<>> [sym] /lib32/libresolv.so.2

<>> [sym] /lib32/libnss_dns.so.2

<>> [sym] /lib32/libanl.so.1

<>> [sym] /lib32/libnss_files.so.2

<>> [sym] /lib32/librt.so.1

<>> [sym] /lib32/libcidn.so.1

<>> [sym] /lib32/libthread_db.so.1

<>> [sym] /lib32/libnss_hesiod.so.2

<>> [sym] /lib32/libnsl.so.1

<>> [sym] /lib32/libnss_nis.so.2

<>> [sym] /lib32/libnss_nisplus.so.2

<>> [sym] /lib32/libnss_compat.so.2

<>> [sym] /lib32/libutil.so.1

>-> [obj] /lib32/libpthread-2.12.2.so
```

Das System kann ich mit keinem meiner letzten 3 Kernel booten!

Ich habe noch ein Foto gemacht, auf dem man gut sehen, wo er beim Booten stehenbleibt.

Man kann recht gut erkennen was da so alles steht. (Ich wollte es nicht abschreiben)

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, wie ich das wieder hinbekommen kann. Wenn noch Infos fehlen, dann bitte sagen.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## JoHo42

HI waere schoen, wenn man die Fehlermeldung mal sehen koennte oder du doch die letzten Zeilen abschreiben koenntest.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Jorgo

Versuche mal über Grub das Rettungssystem zu starten, in dem Du 

```
init=/bin/bb
```

an die Kernel-Parameter in Grub anhängst.

Sollte das klappen, musst Du glibc neu emergen. libutil kommt aus dem Paket.

Sollte das nicht klappen, dann bleibt Dir nur der Weg über eine Live-CD und per chroot das System wieder zu reparieren. Ggf in der chroot-Umgebung bootstrap ausführen (/usr/portage/scipts/bootstrap.sh)

Welches Basissystem hast Du?

linux-headers:

gcc:

glibc:

baselayout:

Kernel:

----------

## Louisdor

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> HI waere schoen, wenn man die Fehlermeldung mal sehen koennte oder du doch die letzten Zeilen abschreiben koenntest.

 Hm, das waren ja schon jeweils immer die letzten Zeilen gewesen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *Jorgo wrote:*   

> Versuche mal über Grub das Rettungssystem zu starten, in dem Du 
> 
> ```
> init=/bin/bb
> ```
> ...

 Tja, leider klappt das nicht. Alle Versuche enden immer gleich mit den segfault Fehlern

 *Jorgo wrote:*   

> Sollte das nicht klappen, dann bleibt Dir nur der Weg über eine Live-CD und per chroot das System wieder zu reparieren. Ggf in der chroot-Umgebung bootstrap ausführen (/usr/portage/scipts/bootstrap.sh)
> 
> Welches Basissystem hast Du?

 linux-headers: ?

gcc: 4.4.xx

glibc:eine vor 2.12.2

baselayout: 2 oder ?

Kernel:2.6.36 / 37 Gentoo-Sources

Ich schaue heute Abend nochmal per Live-CD nach, was so als letzte Versionen installiert wurden.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Hollowman

Wie viele RAM Riegel hat die Kiste?

Zieh mal raus bis auf einen und versuch dann glibc. Wenn wieder Segfault, nächsten Riegel alleine.

Oder du lässt mal nen Memtest laufen.

Sebastian

----------

## Louisdor

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Wie viele RAM Riegel hat die Kiste?
> 
> Zieh mal raus bis auf einen und versuch dann glibc. Wenn wieder Segfault, nächsten Riegel alleine.
> 
> Oder du lässt mal nen Memtest laufen.
> ...

 4 GB Ram habe ich drin und habe eben Memtest fertig und ohne Fehler.

Komischerweise schaffe ich nicht mal ein chroot. *Quote:*   

> root@ubuntu:/# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
> 
> root@ubuntu:/#

 Ich bin da nach Gentoo Linux AMD64 Handbuch vorgegangen.

Mehr als diese "paar" Schritte muss ich ja nicht machen, oder? *Quote:*   

> # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
> 
> # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
> 
> # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## vitalogy

hey,

Samsung Festplatte per SATA an einer AMD SB850 Southbridge?

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/faqList.do?page=1&faqType=QI&faqKeyword=

ich hatte die selben probleme mit einer Samsung F3EG

zum beheben des Problems ist ein FW-Update auf der Festplatte nötig

danach hatte ich auch noch Problem mit segfaults

nach mehrmaligen versuchen konnte ich dann glibc und gcc neubauen, jetzt läuft das system fehlerfrei

glibc und gcc wurden wohl durch den FW-Bug der Samsung-HDD in mitleidenschafft gezogen

grüsse

vita

----------

## Louisdor

 *vitalogy wrote:*   

> hey,
> 
> Samsung Festplatte per SATA an einer AMD SB850 Southbridge?

 Nee, ist es nicht!  :Smile:  Danke!

Ist eine SAMSUNG SP2504C an nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

Ciao,

aleX! 

----------

## Louisdor

so, mal noch n paar Zusatzinfos:

 - Live-CD = aktuelle Ubuntu 10 auf einem 8GB USB-Stick

 - Live-CD Kernel = Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux

(das müßte für chroot ja eigentlich passen?)

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## schmutzfinger

Der Fehler ist ein Pagefault und die Ursache ist wahrscheinlich eine kaputte glibc. Wenn diese lib kaputt ist dann kannst du das System im Prinzip komplett vergessen. Der Großteil deiner installierten Programme ist sicherlich dynamisch gegen diese kaputte Bibliothek gelinkt. Das heisst, dass du keines der Programme benutzen kannst. Wenn du mit chroot in das System reingehst dann wird die bash darin ebenfalls die kaputte lib benutzen und dadurch den Pagefault auslösen. Das selbe Problem gilt für den Großteil der tools, die du brauchst um die glibc neu zu bauen. (python, gcc, tar, ....)

Das System ist vielleicht noch zu retten indem du von aussen eine funktionierende glibc reinkopierst und danach ein chroot und emerge glibc probierst.

Dazu solltest du aber zuerst mal rausfinden welche Bibliothek genau kaputt ist. Die glibc bringt mehr als nur eine shared lib mit. Dabei sind die jüngsten Dateien in /lib64/ die Verdächtigen.

Wir wissen schonmal, dass deine bash nicht geht. Also ist die kaputte Datei eine lib, die von deiner bash genutzt wird also ist der Kreis der Verdächtigen noch weiter eingeschränkt.

Nimm eine 64bit LiveCD.

```

mount /dev/bla /mnt/brokengentoo

ldd /mnt/brokengentoo/bin/bash

```

Das sollte dir anzeigen gegen welche libs diese bash gelinkt ist.

```

/mnt/brokengentoo/bin/bash

exit

```

Das sollte hoffentlich deine bash starten und dabei die funktionierenden libs von der LiveCD nehmen.

Wenn das soweit alles ging dann suchst du jetzt nach der kaputten lib.

Kopiere eine nach der anderen (ldd liste) in einen temporären Ordner im Livesystem. Das sollten nicht so viele sein aber wenn du durch das Dateialter schon einen Verdacht hast solltest du mit der gleich anfangen. Diesen Order setzt du dann als LD_LIBRARY_PATH (man ld.so). Nach jeder Kopie stellst du sicher, dass deine Kopie genutzt wird (ldd). Und dann versuchst du die bash dann zu starten. 

Wenn du die kaputte lib gefunden hast dann sollte dein segfault wiederkommen. Vermutlich wird dann das ldd schon schiefgehen.

Beim Kopieren von den libs musst du aufpassen, dass du tatsächlich die Dateien kopierst, die libs sind meist symlinks.

```

mkdir /tmp/brokenlibs

cp /mnt/brokengentoo/lib64/lib<foo>.so.x /tmp/brokenlibs

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/brokenlibs ldd /mnt/brokengentoo/bin/bash

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/brokenlibs /mnt/brokengentoo/bin/bash

exit

```

Sagen wir mal du kommst auf /lib64/libc.so.6. Jetzt packst du die libc.so.6 von der LiveCD in dein LD_LIBRARY_PATH und probierst es mal damit.

```

cp /lib64/libc.so.6 /tmp/brokenlibs/libc.so.6

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/brokenlibs /mnt/brokengentoo/bin/bash

exit

```

Wenn deine bash damit tut dann hast du vielleicht Glück. Du kannst jetzt spasshalber noch ein paar andere Programme probieren bevor du dein altes kaputtes System änderst.

zB:

```

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/brokenlibs /mnt/brokengentoo/usr/bin/python --version

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/brokenlibs /mnt/brokengentoo/bin/tar --help

```

Jetzt machst du ein backup von deiner wahrscheinlich sowieso nutzlosen lib, und dann schnappst du dir die von deiner LiveCD.

```

cp /mnt/brokengentoo/lib64/libc.so.6 /mnt/brokengentoo/lib64/libc.so.6.backup

cp /lib64/libc.so.6 /mnt/brokengentoo/lib64/libc.so.6

```

Mit etwas Glück klappt jetzt das chroot und das emerge glibc. Wenn die bash zwar geht aber andere Programme wieder nicht gehen, dann sind mehr als nur eine lib betroffen. Mit der beschriebenen Methode solltest du die auch finden und austauschen können.

----------

## Louisdor

Hi "schmutzfinger",

merci für die Anleitung. Die libutil habe ich schon mal versucht zu ersetzen, weil sie, wie im Screenshot zu sehen, beim Booten "bemängelt" wird.

Ging leider nicht so einfach, wie ich dachte.  :Wink: 

Sobald ich ein paar Minuten mehr Zeit habe werde ich die von Dir vorgeschlagene Vorgehensweise probieren.

Ich war gestern schon am Überlegen ob ich mein Gentoo auf einer anderen HDD neu installiere und nur mein gesichertes /etc und home/alex zurücksichere.

Aber so, wenn es funktioniert mit den Libs, geht es sicher schneller.

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Sicherung bzw. Backup mache ich bisher immer nur von /etc/*, /home/alex/* und /var/www/*. (Selbst erstellte Dokumente, Dateien, usw. speichere ich gleich auf einem NAS)

Würde es mehr Sinn machen, wenn ich auch noch die /libs/* mit sichern würde? Oder noch mehr?

----------

## Louisdor

So, nach langem Suchen der passenden libs hatte ich es geschafft per chroot in das System zu kommen.

Ein Versuch die glibc zu installieren endet mit folgendem "Text":

```
(chroot) ubuntu / # cave resolve glibc

Resolving: 1 steps

Error:

  * In program cave resolve glibc:

  * When adding targets from commandline:

  * When adding target 'sys-libs/glibc':

  * When finding slots for 'sys-libs/glibc':

  * When finding best version in each slot from packages matching sys-libs/glibc with filter all matches filtered through installed at root /:

  * When loading ID keys from '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2':

  * Name '' is not a valid slot name (paludis::SlotNameError)

(chroot) ubuntu / # 
```

und ein (chroot) ubuntu / # emerge -v glibc (mehr Zeilen konnte ich nicht retten) endet leider so, wie im output unten zu sehen ist.

```
checking for assembler -mtune=i686 support... yes

[snip]

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Input/output error

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 43, in <module>

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1701, in emerge_main

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 443, in action_build

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1162, in merge

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1482, in _merge

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1631, in _main_loop

  Fil
```

Edit: Ich habe mal ein paar Zeilen ausgeschnitten, damit der Output kleiner ist und den Post von mir etwas repariert.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Hast du mal ein Check von dem Dateisystem gemacht? Das sieht irgendwie nach plattem Dateisystem aus.

Du kannst im chroot nicht den Ubuntu Packet Manager nehmen da musst du Portage nehmen.

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Du kannst im chroot nicht den Ubuntu Packet Manager nehmen da musst du Portage nehmen.

 

cave hat nix mit ubuntu zu tun, das ist der (neue) default-client von paludis.

Vllt. kann sich auch mal wer um den verkorksten Post oben kümmern, der bringt ja das ganze Layout zum Einsturz.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Auf den ersten Blick ist das erstmal viel zu viel output. Da fällt mir erstmal nur auf, dass du "make -j2" verwendest und python in "Scheduler.py" Probleme macht. Vielleicht solltest du es mal mit -j1 probieren, ist nur geraten aber sicherlich einen Versuch wert.

----------

## Louisdor

Ich bin es nochmal.

Ich habe vorhin einfach noch mal versucht Gentoo zu booten und es hat funktioniert.

X geht zwar nicht und es gibt auch kein /var/log/Xorg.0.log, bzw. es ist leer!

Aber das habe ich noch:

```
amd64x2 ~ # cave report

Error:

* In program cave report:

* When loading ID keys from '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2':

* Name '' is not a valid slot name (paludis::SlotNameError)

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

N'abend!

Ich habe nun nochmal in einer Chroot Umgebung einen neuen Versuch gestartet die glibc zu installieren. Hier nochmal das "Ergebnis", jedoch nur die ersten und letzten Zeilen. Es war ja beim letzten Mal ein bisle zu viel gewesen. (Sorry nochmal dafür)

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2  USE="(multilib%*) nls%* -debug% -gd% -glibc-omitfp% (-ha

rdened) -profile% (-selinux) -vanilla%" 0 kB [?=>0]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

[snip] -----------------------------------------------------------------

-linux-gnu-nptl/csu/errno-loc.os

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Input/output error

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Input/output error

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/csu/init-arch.os] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/csu/errno-loc.os] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work/glibc-2.12.2/csu'

make[1]: *** [csu/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work/glibc-2.12.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 43, in <module>

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1701, in emerge_main

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 443, in action_build

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1162, in merge

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1482, in _merge

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1631, in _main_loop

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/PollScheduler.py", line 138, in _poll_loop

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/SpawnProcess.py", line 198, in _output_handler

IOError: [Errno 5] Input/output error

emergelog(): [Errno 5] Input/output error: '/var/log/emerge.log'

(chroot) ubuntu / #
```

Ich kann dann gar nichts mehr machen, weil alle Aktionen mit Input/output error enden. 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *Jorgo wrote:*   

> Welches Basissystem hast Du?

 Ich habe jetzt mal genau nachgeschaut:

```
linux-headers: linux-headers-2.6.36.1

gcc: gcc-4.4.4-r2

glibc: glibc-2.12.1-r3 und kaputte glibc-2.12.2

baselayout: baselayout-2.0.1-r1

Kernel: gentoo-sources-2.6.37
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

So, ich denke, dass ich einen neuen Ansatz habe warum das Neuinstallieren von glibc nicht mehr geht.

Im Verzeichnis /var/db/pkg/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2 sind alle Files auf 0 Byte Größe. Nun müßte ich das wieder "hinbekommen".  :Wink: 

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Guten Morgen,

ich hab es geschafft und die glibc neu installiert, diesmal auch ohne Fehler und nun läuft das System wieder.

Ich hatte einfach das Verzeichnis /var/db/pdk/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2 vorsichtshalber weggesichert und ohne dem konnte glibc-2.12.2 auch installiert werden.

Bis auf X, das geht noch nicht, schwarzer Screen, nichts geht mehr, trotz xorg-server und nvidia-drivers neu.

Naja, nun muss ich mir die Zeit nehmen und auf Fehlersuche für das Restproblem gehen.

Merci an alle, die mir hier soweit geholfen haben!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Jorgo

Schwarzer screen? Hast Du mal über "eselect opengl list" geschaut welcher opengl Treiber aktiv ist? Ich hatte das Problem gerade mit ner ATI Grafikkarte bei gleichzeitigem Compiz. Der Opengl Treiber stand bei mir auf X11-xorg ...

----------

## Louisdor

ja, opengl steht auf nvidia, aber folgendes habe ich noch per dmesg gefunden:

```
cupsd[2802]: segfault at 7fe21101f300 ip 00007fe21101f300 sp 00007fffcdc2a440 error 14

hald[3043]: segfault at 7fc1380a4300 ip 00007fc1380a4300 sp 00007fc13666ea00 error 14

freshclam[2986]: segfault at 7f787604f300 ip 00007f787604f300 sp 00007ffff2276400 error 14 in libclamav.so.6.1.7[7f7875f74000+200000]
```

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am hald? Obwohl X den ja nicht mehr braucht, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe!

Der evdev-Driver ist auch entsprechend in xorg.conf eingetragen.

Auf alle Fälle habe ich alles mögliche schon emerged; hal, xorg-server, xorg-drivers, etc.

Bisher startet X der Screen wird kurz schwarz, dann flackert er kurz irgendwie bunt (soll wohl das nvidia Start-Logo werden), dann wieder schwarz und nichts geht mehr.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

